# White Thunder aka "iWheels"



## Greywater (Jan 2, 2007)

If they are not inserted in the cases I think most retailers will reduce the quantity they buy by release 4. Is Autoworld is trying to eliminate hobby stores from buying them? If they "introduce other chase-inspired elements to their standard production cars to make them more fun and exciting to collect than ever before!", won't the new "Chase car" be just like the White Thunder and be "sold at exorbitant prices, while regular production cars are heavily discounted"?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I want to know where to find the regular production stuff 'heavily discounted'. From what I can see, since round 2/AW took over these things are in real high demand all around.


----------



## Greywater (Jan 2, 2007)

Everything in quotes came from Autoworld. They said that.


----------



## demo49 (Oct 13, 2004)

Autoworld is making a HUGE mistake. They should not change a thing, collectors enjoy the hunt to get the chase cars. This will only hurt the distributors. I hope Tom will rethink this program. Sounds like he is out to make alot more money not supply us with a great product.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*How is Tom making more money? I applaud this move*

He's cutting production to 150 per car, if he was after cash don't ya think he would leave the numbers around 500? I'm thrilled about the news, I'm tired of being held up for something I enjoy collecting. Now I can control where I send my money and ensure it gets to the intended party (Auto World) instead of lining some merchants pockets, that provides lousy service and also holds me up on shipping. I question if these dealers on ebay are really partners in profit for Auto World as I suspect they have no interest in Auto World except for the White Lighting's to run out on the public at FOUR to TEN times the suggested selling price - That's right the suggested selling price of these much sought after cars is $14.99 - ever pay that? (I know I haven't)
As far as I'm concerned I'm still gonna spend the same money, but now I'll get a heck of a lot more with that money. 

In my way of thinking $90.00 for six cars with the right to buy six iWheels for $150.00 is a deal for everyone (try to buy all six Auto World release #1
White Lightnings for $150.00 in either format) but the people that have been dumping them on ebay at crazy makeups. I say good riddance to the days of paying $50.00 or more for a car you would like to own. On a different note, I'm sure there will still be a secondary ebay market that I'm hoping I'm no longer part of. 

I feel like Tom has the end consumer/collector at heart and wants to provide a good product for a fair price and who am I to complain that Tom is freeing up some of my money to buy more toys. :thumbsup: 

Pickeringtondad 

BTW - This is not aimed at anyone, just my thoughts as to the direction Tom has chosen to take his company.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

from aw website 


AUTO WORLD DEVELOPS NEW MARKETING PLAN FOR ELECTRIC SLOT RACERS 



*February 23, 2007 - South Bend, Indiana* 


Auto World, a division of Round 2, LLC, is a leading manufacturer of collectible electric slot racing cars and accessories. Today, Auto World announced a new marketing strategy for its limited production "White Thunder" collector chase cars. For those unfamiliar, every release of six Thunderjet 500 or X-Traction electric slot racers offers a very small production percentage of each car decorated in the signature White Thunder style. These very limited cars feature pearl white body paint, a white chassis, white rubber tires and even a white tray for the jewel case packaging. Until now, White Thunder vehicles were included randomly in standard case packs, meant to ultimately reach the lucky consumers who find them. 


Auto World has seen an increasing practice of White Thunder cars being sold at exorbitant prices, while regular production cars are heavily discounted. President Tom Lowe states, *"In an effort to reduce scalping and level the playing field for collectors, Auto World has decided to market our chase cars directly to the consumer by way of our web site, www.autoworldslotcars.com. This will allow true collectors an equal chance to purchase our very limited special edition cars at a fair price.* Further, Auto World will introduce other *chase-inspired elements* to their *standard* production cars to make them more fun and exciting to collect than ever before!" 


To kick off the new marketing plan, the White Thunder cars are being renamed. Starting with Release 2, the cars will be dubbed *"iWheels Racers"*, but will retain their trademark pearl white bodies and other white components. *Only 150* iWheels cars will be produced for each body style; a mere 4.3% over and above the standard production run. While standard production cars are produced in both clam packs and jewel cases,*iWheels Racers are being packaged in jewel cases ONLY!* For their inaugural Release 2 debut, (expected to ship in April, 2007) iWheels Racers will feature details tampo printed or sprayed in gold, to make them even more specialized in comparison to their regular production counterparts. 


_Following is a detailed explanation of how the Release 2 iWheels Racers program will work:_ 


*OPTION A* 

For the *FIRST 30 DAYS* following Release 2, if collectors purchase all six *STANDARD* Release 2 production cars at Auto World's online price of $14.95 each, they will be given the opportunity to buy a complete set of six corresponding iWheels Racers (one of each) at $24.95 per car and receive *free shipping* on their order. _Maximum one set of iWheels Racers per customer, regardless of total number of standard production cars purchased. Clams and jewel cases cannot be mixed. Standard release cars with chase elements are included at random and are NOT guaranteed. iWheels Racers must be purchased at the same time as the qualifying set of standard production cars. To purchase X-Traction iWheels, standard production X-Traction racers must be purchased. For Thunderjet 500 iWheels Racers, standard production Thunderjets must be purchased._ 


*OPTION B* 

*AFTER 30 DAYS* has elapsed, and *SUBJECT TO AVAILABLE REMAINING STOCK*, collectors may also purchase iWheels Racers as follows: Order all six standard production cars at $14.95 each, and have the opportunity to buy up to five (1-5) single iWheels Racers at the price of $29.95 per car. One of each car only - no multiples of the same car will be allowed. iWheels Racers must be purchased at the same time as the qualifying set of standard production cars. Subject to remaining stock, collectors will still be able to buy complete sets of iWheels Racers through 'Option A' after 30 days has elapsed. Clams and jewel cases cannot be mixed. Standard release cars with chase elements are included at random and are NOT guaranteed. 


*FIRST LAP OPTION* 

As an alternate option to purchasing standard production cars, collectors may substitute the purchase of a set of six Release 2 X-Traction First Lap Racers in order to have the opportunity to buy a set of the iWheels Racers. Release 1 First Lap Racers are not eligible and do not qualify for this option. iWheels Racers must be purchased at the same time as the qualifying set of First Lap racers. Maximum one set of iWheels cars per customer, regardless of the number of First Lap sets purchased. 
With Auto World's new marketing strategy, consumers will now have an even chance to collect and enjoy specialized collector products like the new iWheels Racers. Auto World's X-Traction First Lap Racers have proven to be another very successful program developed for collectors, with iWheels Racers sure to follow.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

This sounds too much like only the ritch are going to get lucky.


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Some questions for Tom Lowe:
Will 150 (of every body type) be enough to satisfy the demand if every member of the auto world club wants to purchase a set of iWheels Racers?
How many members are there in the auto world club?
Why only 150 of each?
Will purchasing a particular set (the first lap option versus option a) give preference to who can buy the sets?
What will be the price of the first lap set?
How many of the first lap sets will be made?Will there be less if you haven't sold out the first set?
How will payment be accepted? pay pal? momey orders? personal checks? credit card w/o paypal? Will any of these payment options take preference over who gets the sets?
Will there be a first lap set for tjets?

I think that covers all my questions for the moment.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

hartracerman said:


> This sounds too much like only the ritch are going to get lucky.


Maybe, but this is what most people have been asking for. I don't agree with the "buy all these and you can buy all these others" thing, but, what ya gonna do?
but there is mention of other chase inspired elements?? what the heck does that mean............a few black thunder cars thrown in here and there??


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I am glad that I don't really have any use for the special "collectible" cars.
Even If I do have a few.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Long as I can score a first lap and iwheels and every other version of the upcoming Jeep, Im good. As to the other bodystyles, I prefer the regular releases.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

demo49 said:


> I hope Tom will rethink this program. Sounds like he is out to make alot more money not supply us with a great product.



I disagree. The XTs are the best theyve EVER been. These were selling just fine when 1 in 3 of the chassis were total crap, with the 'good' ones not much better. And the sheer barrage of new bodystyles with much better paint that arent all warped and cockeyed *coughhemicudacough* is just further proof. I dont know if Tom's plan is the perfect solution but at least it helps level the playing field some. Id rather see them available individually to club members, maybe after you buy so many of the regular releases or something. But again, my perspective is that I only want that Jeep in the goofy, low release colors.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

The whites don't interest me. I might have ordered one or two thru aw's web site if they were offered to us club members individually. The idea that I have to buy six of these and then six of those is not for me. As far as stopping this so called scalping, I don't agree. These cars will still end up on the Bay. Tom is not stopping scalping. He just wants to be the chief scalper. That is ok. It is his company and I have bought a lot of his stuff but lets call it what it is. Dave.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I don't think they are for club members only. And if you have to join the club to purchase from the website it's no big deal. It's easy and free.
I understand the guy who can't come up with $240.00 to get the iWheel chase cars. Odds are he isn't not going to spend $35.00 to $100.00 each for the white thunders either. I know because I'm one of those guys.
But it's going to save money for the collector that is buying cases of the regular production run one to show and one to race. Now he or she has the option to buy all six at $150.00 instead of buying them from a distributor at $300.00 to $500.00 for all 6.
Good move Tom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Randy.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*I keep reading stuff that doesn't make sense to me.*

First of all - If it was about money wouldn't Tom keep production at 500 units per car????? Fact is 150 units per car x $24.95 = $3,742.00. Now six cars @ $3,742.00 = $22,452.00 actual dollars realized. Wouldn't you agree that if production was kept at 500 units per car @ $14.95 each that would be $7,475.00. Now six cars @ $7,475.00 = $44,850.00 actual dollars that could be in in Toms till. So based on what Tom is doing, it will cost his company at least $22,400 in actual dollars that could be tendered, maybe more by reducing the number to 150 units per car (so the thought that Tom is after money just doesn't wash in my mind.) 
2nd - If I was Tom I'd require people to purchase the set also. While I'm sure he hopes all cars will sell, it's another thing to have the stock laying around which you have to inventory, warehouse and of course purchase. This doesn't include the cost of having someone around doing the shipping and picking of said items. For arguments sake say three of the cars are highly sought after, that leaves three that are not sought after. Who gets to hang onto the three unpopular cars? Tom can clear these out to folks that want the other three at a reasonable price ($24.95 per car) and not have the headaches of having to worry about the inventory. Now for the collector that doesn't want the entire set, there is always e-bay and of course sites like hobby talk who's members will almost always purchase a few items. If you sold your unwanted cars at $25.00 per car (a bargain for white Lightnings) You could clear them in hardly any time. (So you got the three cars you really wanted and it cost you $24.95 per car) It's still a better deal than trying to pick up one car at a buy it now of $49.99. 
3rd - What if Tom sold the Chrome 55 Chevy's only to dealers, would you pay the prices these cars are going for? Hasn't anyone noticed who the cars were sold to? I'd like believe that it's not about the dealers now, but rather the collector/end user. 
By the way if you were to purchase something from Tom and turn around and sell it (like the 55 chrome Chevy's) would that be the worst thing that ever happened? 
4th - It's not what is best for us, but what makes sense to Toms pocketbook and what satisfies his desire to do right by the collectors and buyers of his products. 
5th - I don't know Tom, I have never spoke to or met Tom, but I have no complaints or criticisms of Auto World. In my way of thinking the Ho slot car world is a little better because of Auto World and the products they provide to me.
6th - I know some will find these views unpopular but the facts are as they are, you can either purchase the cars or choose to ignore them. I'd like to believe that it's no longer about ebay, but rather the end user. (who happens to be me and you, to which I applaud)

Pickeringtondad

Flame if you must - but I just don't get the criticism of someone who's saving you money or at least giving you control of your ability to collect the cars you want at a reasonable price. (unless your a dealer)


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Well said Pickeringtondad...

Gary


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Pickerington,
Why would anyone flame you for what you said? nothing wrong there. 

In my mind Tom is the ruler of the slot car world, and he's just trying to make more people happy.

Does anyone remember what Tom sold playing mantis for dollar wise? I don't think he needs money, he's a slot car guy at heart and as I said before, I think he's just trying to make more people happy.


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Interesting news - I wonder how many of these iWheels will make it to the international scene; whilst you guys in the US may complain about resale prices there, I don't believe I've seen a White Lightning here in Australia (excluding one guy who bought one back from the States).

Please, Mr. Lowe, allow international shipping ... without me having to take up the generous offers from people on this board to ship for me.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Last time I checked this was a free country. Tom's free to promote as he chooses, as we are free to buy or not. 

I personally dont care for the ole' you gotta buy this to buy that plan. Sounds like an effort to move unpopular stock by hostaging the cool stuff. If I want something bad enough I'll gladly pay for it, but a good deal on something I dont want or need is not a good deal. It would be like the Dodge dealer telling me, "Sure we'll sell you a Viper, but you'll have to buy these minivans first.

It should be a valuable lesson: Dont make unpopular cars in barfy colors and you wont be stuck with them. The consumer is trying to tell you something. Lil' cars or big cars it's all the same.

I believe that a discounted direct sell to sanctioned clubs or groups is appropriate. As for the dealers and maniac collectors their fate is their own.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*So....*

So if I buy all 6 regular cars for $119.70, I can buy all six iWheels for $149.70 ...?
Collectors will do it.

And I bet the first run of iWheels will go for decent money on Ebay....
Looks like I will miss that...


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Noddaz...*

You multiplied wrong.....The 6 regular issue Series2 cars would come to $89.70, not $119.70.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

and $179.70 for the six iwheels.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Whups...
Thanks for the correction...
I guess I do math like I drive slotcars... lol


----------



## tlowe (Oct 11, 2005)

1) I don't know. If they sell out too fast then I'll make more next time.
2) 1,200 and growing.
3) Why not? Maybe I'll make 250 next time. We'll see!!!!
4) No...first come, first served.
5)500 sets. The first release is close to being sold out so I think it's the right number for now.
6) Not sure but there will be no preference as to which method you pay by.
7) Maybe in the future.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

how come none of these Iwheels sets are listed on the autoworld site? I clicked the "products" tab and all I see are the first lap cars and the spinner's case


----------



## tlowe (Oct 11, 2005)

Because they won't be in our warehouse until the end of April.


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Tom,

Did you see the page I made for all of the past web cam photos?

http://www.earlybroncotoys.com/awpicturearchive.html


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks for the answers Tom.


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I appreciate the efforts that AW is making. I like the looks of some of the sneek peeks. 

Thanks Tom


----------



## tlowe (Oct 11, 2005)

Dig it!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I'm so confused at this point. All I really want to know: Can I pre-order the iwheels set and the regular issue series 2 cars? Do I pay for them now or when they come in? 
I want to make sure I get mine.
--fordcowboy
Missouri


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Also if someone buys the TOs and the XTs can they also get both TO and XT iWheels?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

pickeringtondad said:


> First of all - If it was about money wouldn't Tom keep production at 500 units per car????? Fact is 150 units per car x $24.95 = $3,742.00. Now six cars @ $3,742.00 = $22,452.00 actual dollars realized. Wouldn't you agree that if production was kept at 500 units per car @ $14.95 each that would be $7,475.00. Now six cars @ $7,475.00 = $44,850.00 actual dollars that could be in in Toms till. So based on what Tom is doing, it will cost his company at least $22,400 in actual dollars that could be tendered, maybe more by reducing the number to 150 units per car (so the thought that Tom is after money just doesn't wash in my mind.)


 First, let me say that Mr. Lowe can run his business any way he wants. However, if you want to be successful in this niche hobby, it is best to listen to the customer base.
I think the logic mentioned above is flawed. This is not a flame, just a different perspective. 
First, dealers have not been paying $25 per car to AW for a WL. They would pay for a WL the same price as for a regular car; remember, they simply replaced an existing car in a case. There was no premium charge for a WL - that occurs once they were pulled from a case and sold.
Also, just because the new iWheels are being limited to 150 cars does not mean the total number of cars being produced is less. In other words, what would have been 500 WLs is now 150 iWheels and 500 regular cars. So when you calculate how much money is being "lost", you have to figure that the old 500 car limit is now made up of 500 regular cars and 150 iWheels at a premium price. Correct? Therefore, not only is no money being lost, but rather 150 cars are being sold at a premium price directly from AW; a revenue increase. Nothing wrong with that. In fact, I think selling WLs direct is a great idea. I do not enjoy having to search and bid on something I should just be able to order.
However, I am very disappointed in the way the WLs were handled in release 1. I have purchased at least 2 (and usually a lot more) of every JL/AW slot car (and pullback) ever made up until release 1 of AW. I also have every WL, Club Car, First Lap and Fest car produced up to that time. I think that would make me a pretty good customer.
Then release 1 came along. Six T-Jets in jewel cases, six in clamshells. Six X-Tractions in jewel cases and six in clamshells. All different. Not a problem, those are easily obtainable. However, my understanding is that each of those 24 cars came in a WL version. The WL version of a car in the jewel case is not the same as the WL version of that same model from the clamshell.
Now, who is going to buy a 6 or 12 car case hoping to find a WL they don't have? Even if you were lucky enough to find a WL you wanted in EVERY case you bought, you would have to buy 24 CASES of cars. If the cars come in cases of 6 at $15 a piece, that's $90 a case times 24 cases - a whopping $2,160. Even at $10 a car, that's $1,440. And that's assuming every case you bought had a WL you needed. The real cost would be far, far greater. And what do you do with a minimum of 144 cars containing 11 of each model?
Assume you are a vendor. You have to buy lots of cases to find a few WLs. As far as I can see, no matter how much you got for a WL, it could not cover the cost of how many cars you'd have to buy. Of course you are going to sell the regular cars, but if you had to buy a ton of cars to find a few WLs, selling the regular cars is going to take a long time; especially the slow sellers.
So, with the advent of release 1 and the unobtainablility of the complete set of WLs, I don't even try to find one. I may buy a standard set of 12 or I may not buy any. But I certainly will not lose sleep or spend my life trying to find 24 WLs. It would have been nice, but I really think my life will go on quite well without them.
 This is the great mistake Mr. Lowe made. Once the WLs became so hard to collect, you don't bother. Customers like myself, who have collected his cars and helped him build a product, got shut out by a process which can only be classified as a huge mistake in judgement. It is shame that loyal customers are now unable to complete a simple collection. I have better ways to spend my time than searching and bidding on toy cars.
And that boys and girls, is how I see it.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

*I need my calculator for this one*

Forget about collecting these toy cars and just buy what you like and enjoy them. In my eyes the collecting part of slots does not have the longevity that plain old tweaking and racing does. That's why I can't see all the brewhaha over getting a "limited" availability car with this purchase or that purchase. Thats my .02$
RAy


----------



## tlowe (Oct 11, 2005)

You can order the cars when they are in my warehouse. About 30 - 45 days from now.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I think it would be cool to be able to buy the white and red chassis -- not the whole car with body and clamshell / jewelpack -- just the rolling chassis in a simple zipper baggie with cardboard header stapled on for like $8 - $10.

I dig the chassis colors -- too many years of grey plastic I guess!

'doba


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Tom Lowe..............you made mention of other "chase related" cars in master cases, what are the details on them?


----------



## tlowe (Oct 11, 2005)

It's a SURPRISE!


----------

